# For conversion for files you would like on your kindle..



## laurendenise (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.pdbreader.com/pdb-reader/turn-your-amazon-kindle-into-a-perfect-pdb-reader

I did it and it seems to work well with the txt format from pdb...
Except I cannot figure out how to convert it to prc on mobi converter...I do the pdf conversion on it...but maybe I am missing something?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Try the free Mobipocket Creator software:
http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Be careful about downloading from this site or its links - I got a trojan that had to be removed.
http://www.pdbreader.com/pdb-reader/turn-your-amazon-kindle-into-a-perfect-pdb-reader


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

irabren said:


> Be careful about downloading from this site or its links - I got a trojan that had to be removed.
> http://www.pdbreader.com/pdb-reader/turn-your-amazon-kindle-into-a-perfect-pdb-reader


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## laurendenise (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes thanks for letting us know. No trojans yet but I will scan again! So happy I have my kindle. Haven't decided what to name it yet!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info irabren... I have said it once and I will say it again... you are a plethora of information!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Laurendenise, 

Welcome  

I've not seen your name here on KB so I just wanted to say "Hi" and glad you are here.

Do let us know when you name your Kindle and any accessories you may purchase  

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

marianner said:


> Try the free Mobipocket Creator software:
> http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN


That's something that could be very useful. Thanks. 

Now, I just have to find a good way around Microsoft. I can use their word processor without worry of having to upgrade, but when I go to import from there I found out that I will have to have a license for Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 in order to import. My new computer only came with trial software so in the near future I'll have to pay out $85 just to be able to import from Microsoft's word processor. Ridiculous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laurendenise said:


> http://www.pdbreader.com/pdb-reader/turn-your-amazon-kindle-into-a-perfect-pdb-reader
> 
> I did it and it seems to work well with the txt format from pdb...
> Except I cannot figure out how to convert it to prc on mobi converter...I do the pdf conversion on it...but maybe I am missing something?


Laurendenise--

Welcome to Kindleboards, I think your Kindle arrived Dec 3rd? Woohoo, new Kindler! Have you decided on a name yet?

I haven't used Mobi yet, someone here will help (or maybe already has, I haven't finished reading this thread yet).

Be sure to check out Accessories for a gift for your Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

laurendenise said:


> http://www.pdbreader.com/pdb-reader/turn-your-amazon-kindle-into-a-perfect-pdb-reader
> 
> I did it and it seems to work well with the txt format from pdb...
> Except I cannot figure out how to convert it to prc on mobi converter...I do the pdf conversion on it...but maybe I am missing something?


I am not quite sure what your question is. Can you clarify? I use mobipocket creator all the time so I can help you with that.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Selcien said:


> That's something that could be very useful. Thanks.
> 
> Now, I just have to find a good way around Microsoft. I can use their word processor without worry of having to upgrade, but when I go to import from there I found out that I will have to have a license for Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 in order to import. My new computer only came with trial software so in the near future I'll have to pay out $85 just to be able to import from Microsoft's word processor. Ridiculous.


I admit to having skimmed this thread only, but I'm not getting a clear picture of what your issue is. However, as to not wanting to pay $85 fro Office compatible software, why not try OpenOffice.org. It's free (though you are allowed to send them money if you want to) and virtually 100% compatible. I haven't yet had a problem with Office and OpenOffice reading each others files. Note that you do have to tell OpenOffice to save in the .doc or .docx format.

And, if it's something you're going to send to Kindle, .doc is better as I don't think Kindle understands .docx.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> And, if it's something you're going to send to Kindle, .doc is better as I don't think Kindle understands .docx.
> 
> Ann


Yes, this is correct.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I haven't yet had a problem with Office and OpenOffice reading each others files. Note that you do have to tell OpenOffice to save in the .doc or .docx format.


I've not had a problem with swapping files between Word and OpenOffice, either. If anything, OO has a more logical menu structure than Word (to me, of course).

I believe you can set the default file save to .doc in the OO preferences.

Mike


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I admit to having skimmed this thread only, but I'm not getting a clear picture of what your issue is. However, as to not wanting to pay $85 fro Office compatible software, why not try OpenOffice.org. It's free (though you are allowed to send them money if you want to) and virtually 100% compatible. I haven't yet had a problem with Office and OpenOffice reading each others files. Note that you do have to tell OpenOffice to save in the .doc or .docx format.
> 
> And, if it's something you're going to send to Kindle, .doc is better as I don't think Kindle understands .docx.
> 
> Ann


The problem stems from building a mobi file from an MS word file, in order for me to do that I need to have a key to Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007, at least when I use the import from MS word document option in Mobi Creator, I haven't tried to import a MS word document via the import text document option yet. Without the key I can only import 25 total times, less than that now, and that's it. I could use the key for the trial but that's only a temporary solution.

I downloaded Open Office last night, shortly after my post as someone had mentioned it in a user review for Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007. I was only able to give it two quick tries last night. The first mobi file built didn't work as the import file wasn't the right type, the second time I imported a HTML document. The mobi file worked and looked better than the ones built from MS word.

And I'll give the doc. file a try to see what happens.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  So you don't have but a trial copy of Office.  Well, with any luck, Open Office will work for you.  Let us know.

Ann


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ah! So you don't have but a trial copy of Office. Well, with any luck, Open Office will work for you. Let us know.
> 
> Ann


It doesn't matter whether the doc. file is made by Works or Open Office as Microsoft Office keeps sticking it's nose in. I've burned up all of the available uses for Microsoft Office, and now attempting to import a doc. file results in a failure, and the file being locked (they were test files so it didn't matter.)

I think that I'll just use the default file type that Open Office uses and then simply save it as an HTML file in there whenever I want to import something to Mobi Creator.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Selcien said:


> It doesn't matter whether the doc. file is made by Works or Open Office as Microsoft Office keeps sticking it's nose in. I've burned up all of the available uses for Microsoft Office, and now attempting to import a doc. file results in a failure, and the file being locked (they were test files so it didn't matter.)
> 
> I think that I'll just use the default file type that Open Office uses and then simply save it as an HTML file in there whenever I want to import something to Mobi Creator.


Hmm. That's very strange. I would think once the file is a file that it wouldn't matter to MobiCreator what program created it.

Is there a reason why you don't just completely delete MS Office? Maybe if you could do that it wouldn't care about it.

Or, maybe you need to set your system that Open Office is the default program. I do know that if you create a file with OpenOffice and later try to open it it will be opened in MS Office if that's your default. Maybe for MobiCreator to work with it it has to be opened. I haven't noticed that behavior, but I haven't tried to convert any doc files.

I have all three programs, though. . . .let me play a little and see if I can figure anything out for you.

Ann


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I've deleted Microsoft Office and Mobi Creator still won't import doc. files, it fails the moment I hit the import button. Considering how easy it is to save to an HTML document in Open Office, that Mobi Creator has no real problem making a build from it (I do get 1 "warning" but I have no idea what that's about, the file works on the Kindle). I think that I'll just go that route, and not worry about doc. files.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I also use Open Office at home, and the problem is that when you try to import a .doc file into Mobipocket Creator, it tries to open Microsoft Word to save the file as HTML.  I don't know why the developers haven't created an option to use OpenOffice instead, but whatever.

At home, I save as HTML, then run it through Mobipocket Creator, which works fine.


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there a good processor to convert pdb to txt or html?

I want to include it in my converter project

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1534.0.html


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ninjapanzer said:


> Is there a good processor to convert pdb to txt or html?


Stanza's desktop client can convert from PDB to a variety of formats. Available for Mac, Windows and Linux.


----------

